# Old Photos



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

Colorized Rare Historical Photos 

>>>>CLICK HERE<<<<


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

Ken, those photos are fantastic..how real history becomes when photos are colourized , but I'm only half way though I've stopped it off to ask if anyone knows the title of the song that begins at 2mins 50..Nettie Quill?


Oooh and the shop with negroes for sale?...OMG!!!! :what1:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

It's ok The title of the song is at the end of the movie. Thanks for posting those Ken, absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

*Strangers in the Box*​​​Come, look with me inside this drawer,
In this box, I’ve often seen,
At the pictures, black and white,
Faces proud, still serene;
I wish I knew these people
These strangers in the box.​​​Their names and all their memories
Are lost among my socks;
I wonder what their lives were like,
How did they spend their days?
What about their special times?
I’ll never know their ways.​​​If only someone had taken time
To tell who, what, where and when,
These faces of my heritage
Would come to life again.​​​Could this become the fate
Of the picture we take today?
The faces  and the memories
Someday will pass away.​​​Make time to save your stories;
Seize opportunity when it knocks,
Or someday you and yours could be
The strangers in this box!​​​Author unknown​​​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2015)

Love these old photos! thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------

